# Dashing through the snow.....



## [email protected] River (Jan 5, 2010)

I have never enjoyed the snow as much as I did today!






My father and I were joking around during the last snow fall about trading in our jog cart for a sleigh. My mother won a sleigh back in 95, we used it once, and then put it in storage. Today, it was resurrected and wow, We had a blast!!

The lucky sleigh horse is a mare we raised, SRF Dainty Dancer. She was a succesful show horse with an AMHR National Grand Champion in Single pleasure, and Reserve national Champions in Roadster and Park Harness, became a broodmare, and now she is our designated sleigh horse. Dainty is such a fun little horse and has such a big heart... Only 31"!
















Can't wait to try it again!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh, my gosh that looks like SO much fun!!! And you know I love that little mare!!!! Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## little lady (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow...that looks like a blast!!!



And that little mare is gorgeous!


----------



## Zipper (Jan 5, 2010)

That does look like fun.

Where did you win the sleigh from? It is so nice looking.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome!!! What a quaint little sleigh!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh - I am soooo jealous -- what a beautiful sleigh - and of course you know that I love Dainty Dancer.

Stacy


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh my gosh!! what fun...it almost makes me want to move back to Ma. Your sleigh is stunning and little Dainty sure looks like she is enjoying herself too!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 6, 2010)

That sleigh is awesome!

Leia


----------



## wingnut (Jan 6, 2010)

I cannot wait for my girls to be old enough and trained to pull anything! That looks like so much fun


----------



## maplegum (Jan 6, 2010)

You had that sleigh in storage all that time!!!!???? You have some sleigh time to make up!

That looks like so much fun for all involved.


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Jan 6, 2010)

wow - that is NEAT photos and it is beautiful!!.

I can tell you all had a GREAT time!..


----------



## [email protected] River (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for all of your kind words.... It was so much fun! It is snowing right now, so can't wait to take the sleigh out tomorrow!

The sleigh was given out as the prize for Hi-Point driving horse one of our local shows in 95. It was donated by Ives Sleigh Company from Pennsylvania.


----------



## LaVern (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh, Please take more pictures when you go out again. It looks like a Currier and Ives picture. Thanks for the treat.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 8, 2010)

Very neat, looks like fun..thanks for sharing


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 9, 2010)

Love the pics, the sleigh and the little mare!!! HOW FUN, but looks really freezing!! Nice to look at in a picture though!!


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Jan 10, 2010)

I wish I could have been there... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 10, 2010)

Great pictures and looks like allot of fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, that looks like fun!! Thanks for sharing!


----------

